# Defiance masters choice fireplace furnace...help!!!!



## bigefan32000 (Nov 10, 2010)

Im a new member on this site and also a new owner of a Defiance masters choice fireplace furnace. I recently bought this thing from an ad on craigslist for $250.00...what a steal. This thing is amazing! However, it didnt have any firebrick in it when i got it. While looking for info on this unit, I came across a post on this site and low and behold...a manual. Thanks Hiram, you are GRRRREAT! The manual talks about putting the firebrick back in the stove after you get it in place but doesn't show how they go. Is there a certain way they have to be installed and do i need to put any on the side walls of the stove? Any info...and advice would be greatly appreciated. Will post pics as soon as possible.  Once again...Thank you.


----------



## HugoBear (Dec 7, 2010)

Could you pm me that manual?  I can't find the post you mentioned...


----------



## HugoBear (Dec 7, 2010)

FOUND IT!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/12404/P0/

In case someone finds this post first (like I did).


----------

